# blanket entrapment?



## SEAmom (Jan 8, 2011)

Are there details missing from this story maybe? 

In 20 years of blanketing horses and turning them out, I've never experienced or heard of something like that happening. I've seen and heard all manner of Houdinis getting out of their blankets partially or completely or ripping them to shreds altogether, but I don't know any horse personally that died from getting legs so trapped in the blankets straps that it couldn't get up and subsequently died. 

As far as blanket safety, buy a blanket that fits the horse correctly and is appropriate for the blanketing environment (turnout, stable only, cool downs, etc). Adjust any straps to the proper length, tightness, etc. You shouldn't have any problems after that.

With horses, anything is possible. That's the nature of the animal - where's there mischief to be had or an injury that defies both physics and logic, you'll find a horse involved.


----------



## gssw5 (Jul 30, 2013)

How awful. I use blankets a handful of times in the winter, we can go from 80 degrees during the day and suddenly drop to 45 over night. 

When I useblankets I make sure they are the right size for the horse that is wearing it, and make sure all the straps are snug. 

I have heard of horses catching their hind legs in leg straps that were to loose, but the blanket ripped and released the leg. No idea how often it happens though. 

I would think the best thing to do to help eliminate some risk is make sure the blanket fits properly and that straps are adjusted properly.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

The answer to this is that it should never have happened. The straps were to loose to enable the horse to get a leg through them.

Ignorance on the part of all concerned


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

this can happen. Make sure the blanket is the correct size, and the straps are secure enough that a hoof cannot get caught, or have some breakaway type straps. If the horse was rolling or laying down a hoof could get caught.


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

What kind of suit of armour blanket was this horse wearing?! Blanket straps break when under force. In 25 years ive never heard of more then some cuts from tangled in blanket straps. And if a blanket is properly fitted and adjusted there shouldn't be any issues.


----------



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

I've seen all too many people throw blankets on their horses without knowing how to properly adjust the straps...makes me cringe! When I have a barn of my own I might have to throw up a sign showing the correct and incorrect ways of adjusting blanket straps...


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

It's unusual that a horse would get trapped like that because even the toughest stitching isn't usually as strong as a horse is able to pull or push against it
As already said the leg straps should never be that loose anyway but you can buy elasticated leg straps or remove them and just use a single strap as a fillet string under the tails if you are worried
Not all horses will grow a coat that's thick enough to withstand those temperatures - and you have to feed them a lot more to be able to maintain weight and keep warm so a hard keeper might need some extra help in cold weather


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

All I can say is poor horse....

A ill-fitted blanket, a horse left unchecked on for to many hours on end in freezing cold ... a owner who went missing after putting a horse out in frigid weather, blanket or not... what a terrible set of circumstances...and the horse paid for it!

I_f I did it right it converts to around -4 degrees Fahrenheit..._
No horse should be left unchecked in those kinds of temps for long... 
Sounds like this was a horse used to being stabled and put out for some fresh air and not checked on, brought in in a timely fashion and got into terrible trouble by what you describe.

I wonder if the horse may have injured their leg so it could not get the hind legs to withstand pushing up, then shear exhaustion set in and death happened. 
The horse may have also rolled, gotten legs caught but also twisted their gut, coliced, thrashed and died from that... so many possibilities and all were preventable if the owner had checked on their horse_ they put out!!_
_
I also have never seen any blanket that did not give and rip when against the mighty strength of a determined horse... 
Make me wonder if there is more to this than you know...._

_jmo...._


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

If the horse was rolling and got a leg caught through a to loose strap then it will not have the leverage to kick amd tear its way out of the situation. 

A horse that is kicking out when you try to hold a leg up cannot get the leverage if you hold it high and forward.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Given that I did not witness this personally, I cannot say whether there is more to the story, but I can say that the BO is very responsible and not the gossipy type. I am, however, very reassured by your reactions which seem to suggest that this really was just a freak accident. 

I agree that well-fitting blankets are a must. I also know that the winter weight blankets around here are VERY tough and as one poster said, if the rear hoof was caught under its belly and badly tangled, it may be that it lacked the leverage necessary to get loose. And while one wonders about how respnsible this owner was, in this part of the world, the weather frequently plunges to such cold temps. As long as there isn't any wind and the horses have access to shelter, people put them out. We get days as cold as -35 celcius - colder with the windchill - and we still go about our chores and send our kids to school, but I'd blanket horses or keep them in on those days. Most horses around here are sturdy breeds that adapt to the cold.


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

Acadian, was this at your current barn? I have a friend who is friends with the BO and she said that there hasn't been a death since the old barn which was a horse getting caught in the gate? So im wondering if a rumour snowballed somehow? (Im far from calling you a liar, im just wondering if the story had snowballed by the time it got to you)


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

NBEventer said:


> Acadian, was this at your current barn? I have a friend who is friends with the BO and she said that there hasn't been a death since the old barn which was a horse getting caught in the gate?


No, different place, should have said where my daughter used to ride. So NB, when do you blanket your horses? Do they wear them all winter or just on really cold days? And what do you consider really cold? Seems some people cover their horses up all year but I know some who almost never do. My friend in PEI, for example, she just lets them get wooly.


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

Ah that makes more sense now! 

My girls are somewhat blanketed year round. They have fly sheets in the summer and rain sheets in spring and fall. Though their sheets come off above +5 or so depending how windy/rainy it is. I do medium weight at -5 and heavy weight at -15 hoods at -20. Thats a rough temp range. If its a blizzard they have hoods on. When it gets to feb or so I will take blankets off on super nice sunny days and let them romp and roll naked then blanket again when the sun goes down.

My girls are only inside when the weather sucks or the footing is to icey or muddy. Otherwise they are out 24/7. I do have a 22 year old tb cross though who drops weight in the cold and my standie doesn't get much of a coat. And my yearling will be going through growth spurts so she will be blanketed so she doesn't use her energy to stay warm when shes growing and has weight fluctuations. Though I likely wont put anything on her until its -15 or so. I haven't decided yet.


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

Oh and the spring is much different then fall with sheets. My girls have been naked (minus rain sheets when its raining) since Marchish. As spring 0 degrees is much warmer then fall 0 degrees lol


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

Blanketed horses in pastures should be checked morning and night for broken dangly straps, Houdini tricks etc.

I personally loop the leg straps through each other so they run well clear of the hocks. Also, the Ascot blankets we use have straps that will break at particular points when under too much pressure, and this prevents entrapment. The old sort of blankets with leather straps didn't give way early enough.

Blanketing keeps my horse's winter coat lighter so he doesn't get so hot and sweaty with winter riding. But, then you have to continue to blanket until the end of the winter weather, as the horse isn't in their full coat.

Our four horses free range and we blanket them all in cold, wet and cold, windy weather (only) - this approach also keeps our three retired horses comfortable and in good condition, and reduces the amount of feed they need. The oldest one is 30 and geriatric and wouldn't get through a rough night anymore without it.


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

My girls are checked over multiple times a day lol. I also am changing blankets like a mad woman to keep them comfortable in temp changes. Im mildly obsessive about blanketing for the right temps. I double blankets at -30 by adding liners/fitted coolers.


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

By the way, animals getting cast: Cattle not uncommonly roll into ditches and die from getting cast on their backs. One of our donkeys, when we were away once in the middle of summer, got cast on her back in a sandhole when rolling and the farm-sitter didn't notice. The black sand was like a lens in the noonday heat. When we came home I found her and she was not moving. On closer examination she was alive, and we rolled her around. She was too weak to get up and we brought her water to drink, sponged her to cool her down, etc. Around half an hour later she made feeble attempts to stand, and finally got on her feet around a hour down the track. She needed a lot of TLC for a day but thankfully recovered. Apparently this also commonly happens with sheep.

I've heard of pasture horses dying from wire entanglement - horses getting caught and literally dying of stress and dehydration because people aren't checking them often enough...


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

NBEventer said:


> Oh and the spring is much different then fall with sheets. My girls have been naked (minus rain sheets when its raining) since Marchish. As spring 0 degrees is much warmer then fall 0 degrees lol


Yes, funny how that works!


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

I am taking it that these were the cross straps around the belly rather than leg straps.

I have seen this happen a few years back. I never saw it actually happen but as I was driving past a couple of horses in a field, beautiful hot spring day, both horses heavyweight gypsy cobs unclipped, I noticed that one was loading a back leg up awkwardly. I stopped and went over, he had a hind leg through a belly strap. Fortunately a sensible needy that just stood whilst I undid the straps. And removed the thick rug (blanket) he was unharmed and just wandered off.
I removed the other horse's rug and left both on the outside of the gate with a very strongly worded note about over tugging horses and the danger of loose straps. 

The stitching on the strap was stretched but unbroken.


----------



## clwhizy (Aug 20, 2014)

I'm in NB as well and only blanket (heavy weight) when it goes below -30 or so. They get rain sheets spring/fall when temps go below 10 WITH rain, otherwise they are au naturelle! I've had a Newfoundland pony for a few months who's been blanketed on cold days due to missing a lot of hair (rescue situation), but I probably won't blanket him at all once his hair is grown back. This all being said they have access to a 3 sided shelter as well. I've never heard of a death due to getting caught in a blanket, sounds like a horrible freak accident :-( 
I know its easy to panic and worry about these types of things when you take on the responsibility of having horses home (trust me, been there)...but you just have to trust your own instincts, ask questions, and enjoy!


----------



## Tnavas (Nov 29, 2011)

Very sad accident.

Make sure the rug fits, measure from the highest point of the wither, and add 6" to get the length. 

Leg straps need to be adjusted so that they are just loose enough they won't chafe. They must be crossed around each other, this not only helps keep the rug straight but stops the straps dropping low. Do up the first strap, clipping it to the same side, then feed the second strap through the loop just made, and do up.

Ensure clips face inwards so can't accidentally hook up on a wire fence. 

Always do back straps up first, front straps, belly then neck. If you always do them up in this order then you'll never forget the back straps, make sure the belly strap is snug against the horse, the belly strap is very easy to get a leg through. 

I did see a horse break its neck when a groom forgot to do up the back straps, rug started flapping, frightened the horse who bolted, rug slipped around its neck, horse trod on rug, fell breaking its neck and smashing all its front teeth out of its skull.

Rugs are fine so long as you do them up correctly.


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

Never do up a blanket back to front! Always front to back. If the horse spooks while putting the blanket on their back legs will be tangled and its a mess. When taking it off undo back to front.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

NBEventer said:


> Never do up a blanket back to front! Always front to back. If the horse spooks while putting the blanket on their back legs will be tangled and its a mess. When taking it off undo back to front.


That's how I do it too even though I never do either in an open area unless haltered & held. A stall is safest.


----------



## Tnavas (Nov 29, 2011)

NBEventer said:


> Never do up a blanket back to front! Always front to back. If the horse spooks while putting the blanket on their back legs will be tangled and its a mess. When taking it off undo back to front.


Absolutely the biggest no no you could ever think of.

ALWAYS do the back up first, if the horse spooks the cover falls of backwards and the horse steps out of it. When you take it off, undo the front first, then the back. the horse is more likely to shoot forwards and the cover will drop off behind it.

If you read my earlier post - an incident that I witnessed - the cover flew forwards flapping in the horses vision,it panicked and for the full story, galloped across its paddock and jumped the fence, then proceeded to gallop up the path with the cover now flapping around its front legs, it fell, because it stood on the cover, got up again and started galloping back to the stables, bowled over two horses being brought out, luckily the handler jumped out of the way, it then again trod on the cover which was still attached around its neck, this time it broke its neck and smashed all its front teeth out.


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

Tnavas, I think people can counter that argument with many other examples of situations where horses got very hurt because they got away with crossovers and back straps done up but chest straps open.

You can tie a horse to prevent that happening in most instances for your method, but if a horse gets spooked it can often break away from the tie-down and then the injury risk is there, and the blanket will probably get shredded.

You can also prevent the flapping issue for the front-to-back method by having your horse facing into wind. If a handler holds the horse on a lead while a second person blankets, then it won't turn its back to the wind. And you can gradually acclimatise your horse to flapping fabric with towels etc. Our horses don't care if their blankets flap during blanketing. And, the only issues we've had are when I forgot to do the chest straps up _first_. We've then had shredded blankets etc.


----------



## Tnavas (Nov 29, 2011)

Sorry Sue but doing up the front first is totally dangerous!'

Think of the logical reaction of the horse, firstly its most likely going to jump forward, if the back straps are done up then the cover will slide back with the forward rush of the horse, the cover will then drop down, the horse may kick out a few times but the cover will drop off. If the front is done up first and the cover lifts say from a gust of wind - it will go straight up the horses neck and possibly over its head - you will then have one extremely panicked horse, the cover will not come off unless the horse drops its head and a further gust of wind blows it off. No matter which way the horse goes the cover will stay around its neck, it is not likely to fall off, but instead fall around the front feet and do what it did to the horse I witnessed, got under its fit and tripped it up.

Ever trodden on the hem of a floor length skirt, it can drop you like a shot.

In 40+ years of working with horses I've not yet seen a horse come to grief with back straps done up first, but I have seen a few get into trouble with covers hanging around their necks.

Order of doing up
Back straps
Front chest
Neck rug (if worn)
Belly straps last


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

Well, we'll have to agree to disagree, based on our separate experiences of 30+ years of handling horses. Your logic satisfies you, but doesn't satisfy me.  Or, I might add, quite a few other experienced horse people whose opinions on this issue I'm familiar with, whose order is always chest first, and who will cite you examples of dangerous situations (not to mention shredded blankets) that developed by _not_ doing the front up first.


----------



## Tnavas (Nov 29, 2011)

I'd rather have a shredded blanket than a dead horse - I will never forget seeing the horse lying there with its teeth hanging out of its head.

Pony Club world wide will teach back straps first.

When we used rollers the cover went on, then the roller then front and then back - it didn't matter than as the cover was initially secured by the roller.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

Tnavas - you would fail all British Horse Exams doing it that way!

To,say that the back flipping up over the horses head caused a panic is fair enough and I believe this did happen. For it to do so sounds like the person putting the rug on was a right numpty, a hand up would have stopped it going over the horse's head and, if the horse was that jumpy then it should have been done in an enclosed area.

I was taught and teach, front to back. I have long done away with leg straps with the X over belly straps, as long as here is a string across the back going under the horse's tail they will not flap or move. 

If you do the leg straps up first and the horse panics then you are very much in a danger zone, especially as it will be more panicked with the straps slipping down its legs as well as the blanket. Also, if the straps are done up first and the horse moves it slides back which will mean hauling it forward against the lie of the hair. Not good.


----------



## Tnavas (Nov 29, 2011)

Foxhunter said:


> Tnavas - you would fail all British Horse Exams doing it that way!
> 
> To,say that the back flipping up over the horses head caused a panic is fair enough and I believe this did happen. For it to do so sounds like the person putting the rug on was a right numpty, a hand up would have stopped it going over the horse's head and, if the horse was that jumpy then it should have been done in an enclosed area.
> 
> ...


That's a bit of a joke! I have my BHSI Stable Manager and Association of British Riding Schools Grooms Diploma, I trained with Pat Smallwood - chief examiner for the BHS. I'm also a Pony Club B level examiner.

The error was not noticed until the horse was turned out! and doing what all fit racehorses do - had a buck and hoon around his paddock.

As I pointed out at one time we did do up front to back - but that was in the days of rollers. Modern rugs don't have them, so to be safe you do back first then front.

If the cover slides back I hope you don't allow your students to ever pull a rug forward but take it off and start again.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

Ah but I bet back then you did front to back!


----------



## Rainaisabelle (Jan 2, 2015)

I was never taught a certain way, I just do whatever straps I get to first. More often then not I put his rug on when he is eating and preoccupied or when he is haltered.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Wouldn't it be better to put the blanket on in a stall or on crossties? I can't imagine going out to the middle of a pasture and trying to get a blanket on a moving horse! I realize some people keep their horses out 24/7 but even they must have somewhere they can tie the horse. 

And it sounds like avoiding straps that go across the belly or ensuring those straps are elastic and snug goes a long way towards avoiding entrapment of hind legs. 

While not everyone here has the same opinion, it is an extremely useful forum for someone like myself who has not has horses in 20 years and plans on getting some soon. As always, you can't take everything you read on the Internet too seriously, but the multitude of opinions tends to point to some general truths! So thanks again for all your thoughts.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

A lot of blankets are made with the closed fronts & the blanket is slipped over the head for putting on & taking off. There is no back to front with those & we don't hear of accidents due to that but I'm sure it's possible. 

I did have a horse move off once when only the neck was attached. Totally my fault as I was putting the blanket on my loose horse. She moved off quick, the blanket did slip & she did step on it & get scared. She was thisfar from panic but stopped when I said whoa. Her face was never covered though. The incident scared me enough that now I never blanket, on or off, unless in a stall or the horse is held. That liberty stuff with tarps over a horse's head isn't something I will ever do either.
Sometimes things scare us enough that we forever change how we do things so I understand where Tnavas is coming from.

Front to back or back to front always double check the work & have the horse secured in some way, then hope for the best.


----------



## Tnavas (Nov 29, 2011)

Foxhunter said:


> Ah but I bet back then you did front to back!


Yes we did because rugs had rollers, a single front strap and a fillet string.

But they don't now.

I cut belly straps off since I found one of my youngsters hopping around his paddock on three legs, the fourth caught in his belly strap.


----------



## Tnavas (Nov 29, 2011)

natisha said:


> A lot of blankets are made with the closed fronts & the blanket is slipped over the head for putting on & taking off. There is no back to front with those & we don't hear of accidents due to that but I'm sure it's possible.
> 
> I did have a horse move off once when only the neck was attached. Totally my fault as I was putting the blanket on my loose horse. She moved off quick, the blanket did slip & she did step on it & get scared. She was thisfar from panic but stopped when I said whoa. Her face was never covered though. The incident scared me enough that now I never blanket, on or off, unless in a stall or the horse is held. That liberty stuff with tarps over a horse's head isn't something I will ever do either.
> Sometimes things scare us enough that we forever change how we do things so I understand where Tnavas is coming from.
> ...


Never heard or seen rugs with closed fronts, would have thought them to be a nightmare to put on as at some point you have a loose horse with a cover being put over its head!


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

Tnavas said:


> Never heard or seen rugs with closed fronts, would have thought them to be a nightmare to put on as at some point you have a loose horse with a cover being put over its head!


That is true. I don't like them for that reason & even with a lead rope through the opening you still have armloads of blanket to deal with. Most of my friends don't have a problem with them & some never undo the front straps on open fronts.
Besides the bulk I don't like how they aren't adjustable.


----------



## SEAmom (Jan 8, 2011)

I don't know what I'd do without closed front blankets! My Houdini horse makes short work of the best front closures and then I have a half or completely naked horse running around. Same with belly straps, but all of my blankets (except one) have bellybands for the same reason as my blankets have closed fronts.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

SEAmom said:


> I don't know what I'd do without closed front blankets! My Houdini horse makes short work of the best front closures and then I have a half or completely naked horse running around. Same with belly straps, but all of my blankets (except one) have bellybands for the same reason as my blankets have closed fronts.


I like the belly bands too. Some don't even need back legs straps they fit so nicely.


----------



## SEAmom (Jan 8, 2011)

I still have to use the leg straps for my guy, but I spent a lot of years blanketing horses with the bellybands and no leg straps without issue. My horse is...special...


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

SEAmom said:


> I still have to use the leg straps for my guy, but I spent a lot of years blanketing horses with the bellybands and no leg straps without issue. My horse is...special...


It's good to be special


----------



## lostastirrup (Jan 6, 2015)

I always just undo the belly and leg straps and pull blankets off over the head...then put them back on the same way. Call me a wimp but I hate cold buckles.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I have closed front blankets for some of my horses - but avoid them for anything over 15.2 because it isn't easy for me at my height to get them over the head and neck without feeling exhausted afterwards

The old fashioned stable blankets (UK) were just held in place by a roller and a filet string but the outdoor canvas New Zealand rugs had leg straps on them by the 60's & 70's but mostly still had a fixed 'bellyband' fastening. 

I am also someone who did the BHS exams and Pony club and was taught to fasten a blanket/rug on from front to back. But you're also taught to only put them on/take them off in a 'safe confined area'


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

From the US Pony Club C2 blanketing and bandaging study set
https://quizlet.com/5454874/pony-club-c2-bandage-and-blanketing-flash-cards/

And a reply to someone on FB that had posted a query to the British Horse Society on the correct way to fasten a rug/blanket as taught by them


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

Doing up back to front will fail you all your rider exams and coaching exams here. Always front to back, as someone who has seen a horse get into a tangled mess from a groom doing up back to front. Ill stick to the correct way.

As for putting blankets on in the field, I do it with all my girls, never had any issues. If they start walking I just walk with them continuing to do up the blanket. They usually stop after a step or two.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

When clipping horses I have had more than one that would strike out with a front foot. With those I would put on an old rug (blanket) around their chest with th buckle up by the withers and the rest hanging down in front of their legs. They would stand on it and if they went to strike out they got nowhere. Worked well and never cause a panic. Then again this was in a confined area.


----------



## Tnavas (Nov 29, 2011)

NBEventer said:


> Doing up back to front will fail you all your rider exams and coaching exams here. Always front to back, as someone who has seen a horse get into a tangled mess from a groom doing up back to front. Ill stick to the correct way.
> 
> As for putting blankets on in the field, I do it with all my girls, never had any issues. If they start walking I just walk with them continuing to do up the blanket. They usually stop after a step or two.


Every New Zealand horse is rugged, back to front - no problems at all. Even the babies are done that way. 

I understand the old way of front to back, except it was actually middle, front then back and the back was merely a fillet string. In those days, a New Zealand rug - the only one at the time with leg straps had a built in surcingle and was done up tight round the horses girth then the front and finally the back straps. The surcingle ensured that the rug stayed in place and safe.

UK Pony Club has never really modernised its methods where rugging is concerned. 

I will stick to back first and teaching back first - after seeing the horrifying sight of a horse with its front teeth hanging out of its head because it was tripped by it rug hanging around its neck I would never entertain the risk again.

Rugs just don't fall off when over the neck.


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

Im in Canada and follow the very modernized testing and education methods. Equine Canada is very UTD. 

I have never in 25+ years seen a horse injured while moving or panicing with only the front done up. I have however seen injuries from horses panicing and tangling their legs with only the back done.

Though ive started switching my blankets to only a loop running under their tail at the back as I hate leg straps anyway.

As for every NZ horse rugged back to front. I never saw that with the international horses competing over here from NZ. And I actually have asked a few of my friends from NZ this and they were appalled at the idea of rugging back to front.

Also I have owned many NZ rugs over the years so I know how they work. And I love NZ rugs as they hold up so well. But I still did them front to back.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

Freak things happen. I have found horses in the field with rugs that have come apart and still hanging around their necks, they were fine.

I had a mare that we put a rug on with straps, turned her out. She felt the straps, panicked, galloped around the field, jumped the fence and disappeared down the main road. 

I have never always agreed with the PC or BHS but in their defence there is usually a logical reason for a way of doing things. 

So often a 'modern' way comes in for how to do something and then a few years later the old way returns.


----------



## Tnavas (Nov 29, 2011)

Foxhunter said:


> I have never always agreed with the PC or BHS but in their defence there is usually a logical reason for a way of doing things.
> 
> So often a 'modern' way comes in for how to do something and then a few years later the old way returns.



Yes they do! All are tried and tested over many decades. The methods are there to ensure yours and the horses safety. I find it frustrating that people seem to mock their methods they are often a darn sight safer than some practises I've seen. You also need to remember too that you may not always be dealing with a quiet easy going horse. One of my own youngster could never quite come to terms with his rug and no matter how careful you were putting it on would quiver during the process.

One of the reasons a NZ National Coach (all are BHSI qualified) emphasised as to why leg straps first is that if you do the job properly the leg straps will be clipped to the rug to prevent them from flying around when the rug is put on. They tend not to be visible when the cover is put on. So leg straps first to ensure they are not forgotten, then front and the rug is secured. If the front is done up first and for some reason your are distracted there is a possibility that the leg straps could be missed. I believe that this is what caused the accident to happen mentioned previously, the yard manager was distracted partway through putting the cover on and totally forgot to do leg straps, yard hand took horse to paddock and turned out. 

I don't agree with their order of putting on a rug as I feel it is just adapted from the days of Rollers and fillet strings. The method I use and teach is the New Zealand Pony Club method which over 28years has worked without incident for me and the countless other Pony Club members. Canada also uses our Pony Club manual too.

For a laugh - one little person on a Pony Care course at my riding school got a tad confused and put the cover on back to front, the front buckle was done up under the tail and the leg straps dutifully crossed were around the front legs.

Just remembered the friend I have whose horses step out of their back straps, she undoes everything else slides the rug back and her horses step out of the straps! :lol:


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

Well as someone who was getting ready to test for their A level in PC and passed my B levels easily. I have never seen in any PC manuals where it says to do up back to front. And we followed the British Pony Club standards. 

I have since gone on to so my Equine Canada levels working on my Competition Coach 1 for eventing and have yet to see it anywhere.

In fact any testing I have done it would be a fail and called highly dangerous to do the blanket up back to front.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tnavas (Nov 29, 2011)

NBEventer said:


> Well as someone who was getting ready to test for their A level in PC and passed my B levels easily. I have never seen in any PC manuals where it says to do up back to front. And we followed the British Pony Club standards.
> 
> I have since gone on to so my Equine Canada levels working on my Competition Coach 1 for eventing and have yet to see it anywhere.
> 
> ...


As I told you it's in the New Zealand PC manual, and I'm a B examiner and have several students pass A, one with honours. 

New Zealand invented the New Zealand rug, the first rug to have leg straps, I think we are entitled to decide on the safest way of putting it on.

Have a look next time you put one on and notice that the leg straps are hidden. It's easy to miss them if distracted but not easy to miss the front. 

Think of the horse tied up outside the stable, you put the cover on, do up the front, the horse decides to pull back, it breaks away, scaring itself and takes off, as it spins away the cover lifts and slides sideways, flapping at the already frightened horse it goes faster, now being attacked by its flappy cover. Moving at speed it steps on the cover, trapping it under its foot, the tension on the cover snaps down on the horses neck and trips it up, or worse breaks the horses neck.

Now consider the same scenario with the back straps done up. As the horse canters away, the rush of air lifts the cover which then drops down behind the horse, the legs straps slide down the legs and the horse with a kick or two gets rid of them. 

try doing the front up first here in New Zealand and you will fail your C certificate like a shot.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Anyone wish to critique this video?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L3O4tSzrE1I


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

Now I finally know what to do with those darn belly straps swinging around. So simple but I never thought of it. 
Thanks


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

That video is exactly how I do my rugs, except I fold mine into thirds as I take it off so its ready to be unfolded when put on. My only complaint is she keeps ducking under the ponies neck, which is dangerous and can get you failed in an exam.

Also riding at Spruce I met many Nz competitors and never saw them do blankets back to front, and since this I have asked a few friends in Nz about it (a few from Pony Club, one I competed at International Rally with years ago) and they all were shocked at the idea.

So please link me to where this is listed as proper in Nz PC. 

As for your scenerio. I have seen the same leg strap scenario where the horse had his legs so tangled the leg straps sliced his legs so deep and did so much damage the horse was never sound again. This was with a canvas Nz rug with nylon leg straps, not elastic.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

How about this one? The belly straps seem a bit loose to me.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h6YSqdntE38

I do like the fact that she shows how to take off the blanket as well. I can imagine the same risks taking the blanket off as putting it on.


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

I couldn't even watch all of the second video. She has straps flapping everywhere banging on the horses legs, she does the leg straps incorrect and has the horse stepping on straps. Its just a mess lol. I do my belly straps fairly snug to prevent horses from getting their legs in them when laying down and rolling. I can slide my hand between the belly and the strap and thats it.


----------



## Tnavas (Nov 29, 2011)

NBEventer said:


> That video is exactly how I do my rugs, except I fold mine into thirds as I take it off so its ready to be unfolded when put on. My only complaint is she keeps ducking under the ponies neck, which is dangerous and can get you failed in an exam.
> 
> Also riding at Spruce I met many Nz competitors and never saw them do blankets back to front, and since this I have asked a few friends in Nz about it (a few from Pony Club, one I competed at International Rally with years ago) and they all were shocked at the idea.
> 
> ...


I have always changed the nylon straps for leather which will break in an emergency.

I guess the ones you asked were the brats that didn't bother learning about looking after their pony properly (mothers did it for them) and if they took their certificates learned just enough to get them through.

As said earlier - I have my BHSI Stable Manager, ABRS Grooms Diploma, did my training with Pat Smallwood FBHS who at the time was also the BHS chief examiner. The NZ Pony Club manual was written by two BHSI's and recently updated by another BHSI, Kevin Lawrence.

The NZ stuff is not online so I have scanned the page from the Pony Club Manual No 1, covers Lead Rein through to C certificate. Hope you can read it. Click on the picture, it will take you through to the page and then you can use the magnifying glass.









I was not at all impressed with the video, the belly straps should be done last and tighter than shown, the hand should be flat not at an angle under the belly. I cut them off these days as it is too easy for a horse to get its legs through when rolling. Also taking off the cover, it should be done in a single sweeping motion.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

Second video was very poor. 

When removing a rug with leg straps I automatically do them back up so they are not flapping around. I don't always knot the belly straps as some, if they are fixed ,ow down are not very long. 

I still have never seen anything advising back to front with riugging up. You must be very influential with the NZ PC if you had the recommendation on how to do it changed. 

I have seen people forget to undo leg straps and when sliding the rug off the horse has panicked and really lashed out thought most just stand there. 

Horses not use to leg straps can get very fidgety when they first feel them so, doing them up first and the rug moving would cause it to slip back and if the horse got into a stew over it could prove very dangerous. 

Things are always going to happen, they can be called accidents though generally totally preventable had things been done correctly.


----------



## Tnavas (Nov 29, 2011)

Foxhunter said:


> Second video was very poor.
> 
> When removing a rug with leg straps I automatically do them back up so they are not flapping around. I don't always knot the belly straps as some, if they are fixed ,ow down are not very long.
> 
> ...


The instructions were like that when I moved here 28 years ago from UK. Until then I'd always done surcingle/roller, front, fillet string. Rugs in general didn't have leg or belly straps back then.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

As far as I can tell NZ seems to be alone in its method of fastening rugs/blankets from back to front - with the majority doing it the other way around so what makes the NZ right and everyone else wrong? 
If people want to do things differently then fine but I would never teach or advise someone to do something that is incorrect for the training method that's taught in their own individual country in case they are involved in Pony Club, 4H or some college based Equitation course.
The only risk in fastening the front to back method would be if the horse was 
(a) Not correctly prepared to accept a rug/blanket
(b) Being blanketed unsecured/not used to being hard tied in an open space
Both of those things amount to lack of basic training/poor handling and not the way the blanket is being put on 
In think it already been said but one of the reasons for starting at the front is that the blanket is adjusted/pulled down along the lay of the coat
There is no point at all in changing nylon surcingle's for leather ones since it's the stitching holding them in place that always breaks first if a horse is unfortunate enough to get caught up in anything.


----------



## Tnavas (Nov 29, 2011)

jaydee said:


> There is no point at all in changing nylon surcingle's for leather ones since it's the stitching holding them in place that always breaks first if a horse is unfortunate enough to get caught up in anything.


Not always! Depending on the thickness of the leather it is more likely to break before the stitching or rivet and stitching.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I've never had a problem with a nylon strap not tearing off a blanket/rug under pressure so I've never considered the expense of having custom made leather straps fitted on to my blankets a 'must do' thing.
At present I have 5 horses with lightweight, medium & heavyweight outdoor and stable blankets plus fly sheets and spares, I buy different brands with different fastenings so couldn't even switch them from one to another per season - it would cost me a fortune to do something that I've never had a problem with so I'll pass on that idea.


----------



## Tnavas (Nov 29, 2011)

jaydee said:


> I've never had a problem with a nylon strap not tearing off a blanket/rug under pressure so I've never considered the expense of having custom made leather straps fitted on to my blankets a 'must do' thing.
> At present I have 5 horses with lightweight, medium & heavyweight outdoor and stable blankets plus fly sheets and spares, I buy different brands with different fastenings so couldn't even switch them from one to another per season - it would cost me a fortune to do something that I've never had a problem with so I'll pass on that idea.


Personally I've never had a problem either but have seen others with very torn covers as a result.

I find that the clips are so pathetic that they give up very easily.

The few rugs I have now have a 'D' at the flank area of the cover, the leg straps are looped to attach them there. I have leather leg straps with a nylon loop added, I also have decent back clips too. The leg straps are moved from cover to cover so not overly expensive to have, compared with the cost of replacing the shredded cover.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Most of my rugs don't even need leg straps because they're mostly designed to fit better these days. I have some Amigo rugs that are on the lower end of the price range and they stay in place fine with just a filet strap - and my horses enjoy a roll, a gallop and some acrobatics in the field but they never move


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Tnavas said:


> Sorry Sue but doing up the front first is totally dangerous!'
> 
> Think of the logical reaction of the horse, firstly its most likely going to jump forward, if the back straps are done up then the cover will slide back with the forward rush of the horse, the cover will then drop down, the horse may kick out a few times but the cover will drop off. If the front is done up first and the cover lifts say from a gust of wind - it will go straight up the horses neck and possibly over its head - you will then have one extremely panicked horse, the cover will not come off unless the horse drops its head and a further gust of wind blows it off. No matter which way the horse goes the cover will stay around its neck, it is not likely to fall off, but instead fall around the front feet and do what it did to the horse I witnessed, got under its fit and tripped it up.
> 
> ...


 Never heard of it being done this way? What about closed front blankets? Here are examples and didnt find any that went back to front.
Wiki is front to back LOL How to Put on a Horse's/Pony's Rug: 9 Steps (with Pictures)
How to Blanket Your Horse | Video | TheHorse.com


----------



## Tnavas (Nov 29, 2011)

churumbeque said:


> Never heard of it being done this way? What about closed front blankets? Here are examples and didnt find any that went back to front.
> Wiki is front to back LOL How to Put on a Horse's/Pony's Rug: 9 Steps (with Pictures)
> How to Blanket Your Horse | Video | TheHorse.com


Until now I never knew the closed ones existed. Must be a nightmare to put on if you have a shy or tall horse. 

It's interesting about all everyone has said, I still prefer to do covers up with leg straps first. The covers with fillet strings I'd most likely do front, fillet string (rug now not able to slip over easily, then belly straps last.

I noticed in the UK PC manual it says to clip left leg strap to right D and right strap to left D. This actually allows the cover to slip around too easily. Left strap needs to be fastened to left, then right looped through then clipped to right D. Cover then self rights and certainly doesn't rub. Also safer to attach as you are not reaching around across the back.

When we teach the TB yearlings to be covered the leg straps are left undone, but folded up inside the cover. The cover is folded into three and laid over the back. Cover is carefully unfolded and the leg straps gently dropped down. Then both leg straps are brought together, given a twist and both are brought between the hindlegs at the same time. Then each is clipped to its relevant D. Then the front is done up. The traditional canvas New Zealand Rugs do not have belly straps. The ones made especially for the TB's have a well shaped gusset along the top and the neck opening is brought further forward. The best ones I've ever bought for fit are made by a company called Graves in Oamaru. The don't rub the withers! Most NZ racehorses wear their NZ rugs in the stables, no pretty synthetics for them.


----------



## lostastirrup (Jan 6, 2015)

> Until now I never knew the closed ones existed. Must be a nightmare to put on if you have a shy or tall horse.


Yes it can be a nightmare but it's not difficult desensitizing and it is sometimes handy to have a horse that is used to rustling and and darkness and having something over their head. The best thing is when they learn to 'dress themselves' and you just hold up the blanket, in the head goes and you just do up the other straps.


----------



## SEAmom (Jan 8, 2011)

My gelding was terrified of any fabric you lifted above shoulder height. It was even scarier if it blocked your face. It took a couple of months, but I worked him through it and now he turns to me for the blanket and puts his head in on his own and I do the bellyband and then the leg straps. 

Growing up working with the show horses, all the blankets were closed front. Some didn't like it, but none killed themselves in the process. By halfway through a show season, any new horses were used to the blankets going over their heads, no matter how nervous the horse. 

It's just like with any desensitizing people do with horses.

I also taught my gelding to be led with a towel over his eyes in case of a fire evacuation.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I already mentioned it - but the heavier closed fronts are awkward for me with my taller horses though both of them drop their heads obligingly and stand like a rock while I haul them around - they all lower their heads and step backwards to have them removed
It's all in the training which is how it should be.


----------

